# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  كنت واثقا بأنك ستأتي

## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*قال الجندي لرئيسه :
 صديقي لم يعد من ساحه المعركه سيدي..

أطلب منك الإذن للذهاب للبحث عنه ..

الرئيس:

' الاذن مرفوض '
 و أضاف الرئيس قائلا :
 لا أريدك أن تخاطر بحياتك من أجل رجل من المحتمل أنه قد مات


فذهب الجندي دون أن يعطي أهمية لرفض رأيه .
 وبعد ساعة عاد وهو مصاب بجرح مميت حاملاً جثة صديقه ...
كان الرئيس معتزاً بنفسه :
 لقد قلت لك أنه قد مات ..
قل لي أكان يستحق منك كل هذه المخاطره للعثور على جثته ؟؟؟


** أجاب الجندي ' محتضراً ' بكل تأكيد سيدي .. عندما وجدته كان لا يزال حياً،،
 واستطاع أن يقول لي :
 

** ( كنت واثقاً بأنك ستأتي )

** { الصديق هو الذي يأتيك دائما حتى عندما يتخلى الجميع عنك }
*

----------

جنى الورود (04-11-2010)

----------


## سنين

قصة في منتهى الروعة 

مشكورة ختيو ع الطرح الحلو والرائاع منكي

----------


## جنى الورود

قصة جميلة تسلمي عزيزتي

----------


## لا تعليق

مؤثرة !!

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شكرا على المرور

----------


## أمير العاشقين

صديقك وقت ضيقك 

فالصديق انيس الروح وونيسها 

يعطيك العافيه خيتووو مرثره تلك الحروف 

عساكي على القوة يارب 

ماننحرم من جديدك يارب 
أمير العاشقين 
جاسم أحمد

----------


## عبدالله خليف

الجمال يرقص هنا أيتها المشاكسة المبدعة وفقك الله وحفظك لكل خير

----------

